# Three legged terrier hop



## Tinkerbee (15 May 2007)

Anyone elses terriers do this?

Our two are always frsisking along on 3 legs, they get some odd looks


----------



## GinaB (15 May 2007)

I always notice terriers do that crazy 3 legged run! I don't know why it is though


----------



## MurphysMinder (15 May 2007)

Both my JRTs used to do it.  I always understood it was caused by a slight patella problem, not sure if that is correct tho.


----------



## Tinkerbee (15 May 2007)

hmm...could be true..small dogs prone to that
interesting!


----------



## Honeypots (15 May 2007)

yep apparently JRT's are prone to a slipping patella. I just thought it was a JRT trait. Mine both do it..


----------



## sevenoceans (15 May 2007)

really i never thought of that... (slipping patella)... out of interest when do they start showing signs of it or running on 3 legs? 

Mine is 8 months old JRT and got all his 4 legs firmly on ground! and runs like hare!!!

But i have seen fair few young JRTS do the 3 legged hop.


----------



## Honeypots (15 May 2007)

sorry..can't really remember when mine started!! but now I know about it I do occasionally see my younger one (he's 3) get his leg stuck outstretched for a second when he's scratching the ground after a wee/poo...never seems to hurt though!


----------



## Tinkerbee (16 May 2007)

my white terriers mum and sister always did since i can remember, and my white terrier nly does it at home in ireland.
but the broen terrier does it almost all the time and started aat avout 9 months.


----------



## monkey100 (16 May 2007)

my jack russell does a three legged hop loads, i was also told it was something jrs do due to there confirmation


----------



## prose (16 May 2007)

The three-legged hop is a sign of luxating patella. Boston Terriers are prone to it as well, but you can genetically screen for the condition by getting the parents an OFA examination. 

It ranges in seriousness from Grades 1-4. Grade 1 generally doesn't require surgery; grade 4, your dog will be in a lot of pain. If your dog does it a lot, it's worth getting your vet to palpate the limb and have a look at it. 

Keeping your dog at a healthy weight is important, and you can supplement with things like glucosamine to keep the joint strong for the duration.


----------



## echodomino (16 May 2007)

My friend's Lancashire Heeler does it and there's nothing wrong with him.


----------



## bethc93 (20 May 2007)

my jrt does it all the time and his brother does it even more they have been doin it sinse they were little pups


----------



## star (21 May 2007)

it is normally due to a luxating patella.  in small dogs, the patella normally slips out of place medially and they run 3 legged for a while until it slips back into place.  doesn't normally bother the dog, more the owner, but can do surgery to deepen the patella groove if needed.


----------



## prose (21 May 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
it is normally due to a luxating patella.  in small dogs, the patella normally slips out of place medially and they run 3 legged for a while until it slips back into place.  doesn't normally bother the dog, more the owner, but can do surgery to deepen the patella groove if needed. 

[/ QUOTE ]

My friend's dog was diagnosed with a grade 3 patella last week, and the dog didn't even skip! She is going ahead with the surgery, though, as the vet says the animal will probably have a tough time in its senior years otherwise.


----------



## Mid (21 May 2007)

I only really know 1 JRT, and he does the 3-legged hop. He always switches the lifted leg around though xD


----------



## DaisyDuke (23 May 2007)

My terrier does this and theres nothing wrong with him.
He also walks on his front legs occasionally with back legs in the air!!! Normally if he doesnt want to walk on cold/wet ground or snow!!!


----------

